# Sony Ericsson mobile phone unlock



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello, maybe i`m in the wrong forum but can someone set me onto finding an unlock code for a Sony Ericsson Z300i mobile phone? Cheers:wave:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

From *http://thetravelinsider.info/roadwarriorcontent/sonyericssonunlocking.htm*


> Your Sony Ericsson phone needs to be unlocked in person by us, using special software and special hardware.
> 
> *Neither we nor any other companies (as far as we're aware) can unlock these phones simply by giving you a code to key into your phone yourself.* We can do this for Nokias and some other brands, but not for Sony Ericsson phones, which use a different form of locking.


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you. Long way to UK just to unlock a phone. Cheers


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

I`ve solved this Thank you.:wave:


----------

